# Salomon Dialogue (zone lock lacing) vs. Dialogue Double Boa



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Salomon Dialogue (zone lock lacing) vs. Dialogue Double Boa
> 
> Does anyone have a thought about these two? I don't have a chance to fit the former version with the zone lock lacing, but I did try the latter which I liked. Just wondering if there's any difference in flex, comfort, etc.


some brands rate their double boa as stiffer than the speed lace version but if u want to get super technical I dunno...if u tried the boa and like it, y not just get that?


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

I've only tried the speedlace version and that system is good. It's pretty easy to crank the upper zone tight if that's what you're looking for. The main reasons why I didn't end up keeping them was 1) heel hold wasn't excellent for me - think part of this has to do with that the inner laces are attached to the liner instead of the boot itself 2) the footprint is pretty huge - and because I'm a size 13 that was an issue for me.

Otherwise they felt well-made and I liked the zone-lock.


----------

